
Learning from Emilia Romagna’s cooperative economy (2016) - danielam
https://thenextsystem.org/learning-from-emilia-romagna
======
register
Extract from the article: "The founding principle was based on "common
economic action as part of a general vision of society not based on
individualism and self-interest".

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16553606](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16553606)

